# Air compressors.



## 65535 (Mar 23, 2009)

I've never had a good decent size air compressor. Just today my little sub HP sub CFM compressor wouldn't start and doesn't work so it's time for a new larger unit. I was thinking of just a simple 4 gallon or so twin stack hotdog compressor. I've seen units running upwards of 5CFM off of 115V and under 15A. What are some reliable brands to look for? 

I like the look of Thomas's lineup aswell as the Maxus lineup, they have a good 4 gallon 4.9CFM at 90 PSI twin stack that runs around $380 which they also offer in an aluminum tank version for the same price. 

Recommendations appreciated. Would also consider larger, but need to stay in single phase 115V on a 15A line.


----------



## precisionworks (Mar 23, 2009)

I think you'd really like a 20 gallon tank, because the pump stays off for such a long time between cycles. There are quite a few nice machines for about $600, like the IMC BelAire:

http://www.sjdiscounttools.com/imc5020p.html


----------



## Torque1st (Mar 23, 2009)

Just make sure you get a belt driven compressor. The direct drive compressors are cheap but noisy as hell.


----------



## 65535 (Mar 23, 2009)

The way I heard it belt driven, oil bath air compressors are the way to go. Quieter and smoother.


----------



## mahoney (Mar 25, 2009)

Belt driven oil bath compressors are not necessarily quieter, and will require periodic attention be given to both the tightness of the belt, and the oil. A good quality one will last almost forever if you keep the oil fresh and full. Oil bath compressors can also be hard to start in the cold, not really an issue in Irvine.., and must be kept level when running. 

We are about half Thomas oil-less in the shop. The Thomas T-2820ST is a little quieter than the Thomas T-200ST. Either is about the most compressor you can run on 15 amps. If you equip the T-200 with a silencer type pre-filter, it's about the same noise as the T-2820. Any compressor that you can fit such a pre-filter to will get a little quieter with one installed. So far the Thomas units are holding up well (the oldest is about 20 years) Our Makita oil-less compressor is quite loud.


----------



## 65535 (Mar 25, 2009)

http://www.everyaircompressor.com/Maxus-EX8300-MAX1010.html#ProdDetails

This looks like a winner to me. 5 year warranty to boot. But I don't know much about the reputation of the company.


----------



## KingGlamis (Mar 25, 2009)

Try Craigslist as well. I got a one-year-old $300 compressor for $50. People are selling stuff cheap right now.


----------



## Rothrandir (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't know anything about the Maxus you link, but it looks a lot like the junk compressors I've seen in various hardware stores.

I wasn't going to mention this earlier because I figured it was more money than you wanted to spend, but for just a little bit more than the one you linked, you could get a real compressor like the one here. Being an upright, it'll also save valuable floor space if you're not needing something portable.

I've got this compressor and have been very pleased with it. Compared to any compressor you can buy from a hardware store and most of the ones I've seen in catalogs, it's worth every penny and more. 

I don't mean to be a compressor elitist, but I think a top quality compressor is an investment you won't regret making. Especially if it's something you use fairly frequently.


----------



## 65535 (Mar 26, 2009)

Rothrandir said:


> I don't know anything about the Maxus you link, but it looks a lot like the junk compressors I've seen in various hardware stores.
> 
> I wasn't going to mention this earlier because I figured it was more money than you wanted to spend, but for just a little bit more than the one you linked, you could get a real compressor like the one here. Being an upright, it'll also save valuable floor space if you're not needing something portable.
> 
> ...



I'd love to get a big 60+ gallon vertical 230V compressor, unfortunately the wiring for 230V and the lack of funds to support the purchase make it rather non feasible. 

If I had it my way I would have myself a nice Quincy 80 gallon 5HP 230V two stage splash lubricated compressor. If I was looking for more compressor I would just continue up their line of compressors. Pricey but excellent machinery. IIRC the one I originally drooled over was an 60 gallon vertical 5HP 230V two stage pushing some 16cfm at 125psi running around $1,800 delivered to my garage.


----------



## 65535 (Mar 26, 2009)

Well I trust PW's choices in machinery. I will now plan on saving up for that IMC compressor. Aside from the name (which will always make me think fresh prince and preppy thoughts) it looks like a real workhorse.


----------



## SafetyBob (Mar 27, 2009)

I am with KingGlamis, keep searching and looking on craigslist (and asking around too) while you keep saving money to buy a new one......


----------



## jayb79 (Mar 27, 2009)

This sears compressor is really nice for the money. It is oil bath cast iron sleeve and it is not loud like the airless. My brother just bought one on sale for $99. 
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00915310000P


----------

